# What can I do to fix this?



## Yolk (Jul 30, 2012)

She has been this way for awhile. I have washed it off, dried her and applied DT earth. Thought it might be lice. Now I think it might a vent infection. Would monostat be what is needed and how do I apply it. Thanks everyone in advance.

Ham____


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

Is she still laying eggs?


----------



## Yolk (Jul 30, 2012)

Have seen no eggs since being in a pin by herself.


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm not really sure, maybe a infection...I just had a silkie with a partial prolapse vent and it looked much worse then that


----------

